
Museum of Forgery and Deception – Salerno, Italy - bookofjoe
http://www.falseum.it/
======
bookofjoe
Professor Salvatore Casillo... is the mastermind behind the Museo del Falso,
an institution studying and exhibiting fakes and counterfeit objects that are
part of daily life. The museum was opened [in 1991] with funds from the city,
the University of Salerno and a local savings bank, and since then has
featured exhibitions on counterfeit silver, detergents and, most recently,
food.

A professor of industrial sociology who focused on entrepreneurship, Casillo
came across hundreds of examples of entrepreneurs who went into illegal
business, sometimes with brilliant ideas "that made you wonder what they could
accomplish in legitimate business," he said.

Together with colleagues who are psychologists, anthropologists and legal
experts — all of whom had come across the trend in their own research — he
founded a study center and the museum, which was formerly a depot for the city
sanitation department.

